# Espanha: inundações em Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real)



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2007 às 19:39)

*Nota informativa sobre las intensas tormentas en
la zona de Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real)
durante el 23 de mayo de 2007 - Durante la tarde del 23 de mayo de 2007 intensas tormentas
afectaron al área geográfica de Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad
Real) produciendo importantes precipitaciones que llegaron a
sobrepasar en algunos puntos los 200 litros por metro cuadrado.*

"_La situación atmosférica general estaba marcada por la
presencia de una borrasca fria de niveles altos al suroeste de la
Península Ibérica y un flujo cálido y húmedo en niveles bajos.
A lo largo del a segunda mitad del día la actividad convectiva fue un
aumento en la Meseta Sur desarrollándose diversas tormentas móviles
que se desplazaban en sentido sureste-noroeste de acuerdo con el
viento reinante. A primeras horas de la tarde se observó en las
imágenes del radar de vigilancia de la zona Centro que uno de ellas
adquiría un espectacular desarrollo, destacando del resto. Su
singularidad se fue acentuando ya que adquirió un desplazamiento
anómalo respecto al flujo general del viento y por tanto al del resto de
las tormentas de la zona. Al mismo tiempo adquiría grandes
dimensiones y permanecía casi estacionaria en la zona nordeste de
Ciudad Real y limítrofe con la provincia de Toledo durante varias horas.
Desde el punto de vista meteorológico, este tipo de tormentas se
conoce con el nombre de “supercélulas”. Son estructuras convectivas
altamente organizadas que se caracterizan por poseer fuertes corrientes
verticales en rotación, acompañadas de la presencia de un mesociclón
en su seno. En ocasiones, como ha sucedido en este caso, las
supercélulas pueden dan lugar a elevadas intensidades de precipitación.
Su movimiento suele ser anómalo en relación con el resto de las
tormentas que se desarrollan en las proximidades. En el caso que nos
ocupa la supercélula permaneció prácticamente estacionaria en el área
geográfica de Alcázar de San Juan, generando acumulaciones
importantes de precipitación._"
Fonte: Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Espanha)

*Vídeo*

*Imagem de Satélite*







                                  Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2007 às 11:43)

Pois, como diz a nota do IMN, isso foi uma verdadeira e genuina supercélula, confirmada pelo IMN pelos dados de que dispunha (radar, etc). 

Esta zona de Espanha definitivamente é uma especie de Tornado Alley da Peninsula Ibérica. Já em 2005, a 8 de Julho formou-se nessa região uma brutal supercélula. Neste caso não há registos de tornados, mas sim duma acumulação de precipitação que estatisticamente só acontece uma vez em vários séculos.

Nesta animação de radar dá para perceber 2 características fundamentais duma supercélula:






*1) Rotatividade*
*2) Movimento autónomo *
Movimento independente da restante circulação, neste caso apresentou-se quase estacionária em relacção à restante circulação nessa região. A animação do radar começa às 10:50 UTC e acaba às 19:50 UTC. São 9 horas de radar !! 










> ...
> *Desde el punto de vista meteorológico, este tipo de tormentas se
> conoce con el nombre de “supercélulas”*. Son estructuras convectivas
> altamente organizadas que se caracterizan por poseer *fuertes corrientes
> ...




Quanto a fotografias da supercélula, infelizmente não há muitas. Um conhecido storm chaser de Madrid, o Rayo, do qual já conhecemos algumas fotos espectaculares que já coloquei aqui no forum, ainda zarpou de Madrid rumo à zona, numa altura em que Madrid também estava a ser fustigada. Mas já chegou à região numa fase de *dissipação*, e à pior zona para fotografar uma supercélula, a zona das correntes descendentes e das cortinas de precipitação.

Apesar disso, ele ainda conseguiu algumas fotos jeitosas.





















Mais fotos aqui
(c) Fotos Rayo


Neste link, dum estudio de fotografia de Alcázar de San Juan podem encontrar centenas de fotografias das inundações e dos trabalhos de recuperação:

http://www.fotosdealcazar.com/fotos.html


PS: Talvez seja boa ideia mudar o nome do tópico para Supercélula e Inundações em Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real)


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2007 às 18:38)

Mais uma foto curiosa tirada nessa tarde.





(c) Sergifred


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2007 às 17:40)

*Mais um vídeo de entre vários que estão na net: *


----------

